# Help with new smoker Komodo vs pellet vs electric?



## aimcat (Mar 28, 2017)

My husband and I currently own a MES smoker. We have had it about 4 years. It has worked great for us and still going strong. I recently saw a Vision Komodo smoker in sams. Friends of ours have a BGE and I assume they are similar. I've heard you can do other things with the Komodos like dear steaks pizza etc. it intrigued me and curious about these and also pellet smokers. Are they as easy to use as electric? Are they safe? Do they provide better flavors? Any advice would be great! Thanks!


----------



## b-one (Mar 28, 2017)

yes there similar,pellet smokers can have issues like anything else quality will be worth it and adding an additional smoke generating device will help a pellet smoker as well. Another thought as well could be to look into a Weber kettle grill they are very versatile as well.


----------



## aimcat (Mar 29, 2017)

how are the vision kamados?


----------

